# I'm new and want to say hello



## millie71 (Feb 1, 2006)

I am new to all this but have been reading your messages for some time now. I am 34 and dh 33, I have PCOS but recent tests have shown everything normal dh has a good SA. I have had a lap and ovarian drill and been taking metformin for about 3 years now. Had 6 months clomid but no success and have recently had first iui. This 2ww is going so slow! I will be able to test next wed. Keep getting a bit weepy for no real reason. Looking for a bit of support. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Millie ~ welcome to FF 

Sorry the 2ww is dragging for you.......why don't you come and join the others on it, here's the link hun 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47400.40.html

They'll certainly help you through it 

Loads of luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Millie!

Welcome!  And lots of luck with everything  

Love,
Jen


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Millie,
I'm new too. Been here for 3 days now. It's really helpful, even just readiing the chat rooms.
Wishing you lots of luck and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome if nothing else this site helps you know you are not alone.

Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you for next wednesday

Zp


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Millie
 Welcome to FF 



Have you been into Chat yet?

Come in and say hello - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47639.0.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi millie and welcome to ff

Hope u get a BFP next week  

Kate


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Best of luck, fingers crossed for you. Stay positive!


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Amassive good luck for next week.

Jappa xx


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya, I have just joined.My name is Jo I am 30, married for 3 years this year.  I have had problem periods since I was about 16.  Problem meaning none.  For about a year and a half I had near enough non stop, now nothing again.  We have been trying ttc for about 4 or 5 years.  I had to take pro vera to get my periods to come a few years ago, then take clomid.  I did a few courses of that and nothing.
A couple of years ago hubby and I moved.  So I am at a different hospital.  They have stated me on clomid again, a couple of courses and pro vera, have to go for blood test on day 21,if clomid not working I am going to take a higher dose of it.  I am taking metformin too and thyroxine.  All the tests I have had nothing ever comes back wrong,but there has to be something.  I have been told It looks like I have pco.  I have lost 34lbs since October,as I was told losing weight can help.  So thats me.


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello,

I'm new too, I've just found this site after reading everything on post ET transfer. I feel weepy aswell and keep imagining every pain I get as rejection. Its so hard, I have PT on 15th.


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Millie

Welcome I've been a member now since last week ( although been reading for ages) the helpful advice I have received since then has been great. Especailly the message board and chat room keep with it and good luck.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Millie, Jospicey, jrhh!

Lots of luck to all of you  

Sending you bubbles and fairydust!  

Love,
Jen


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi and welcome to jo and jrhh

Well done jo and loseing all that weight that is really good - i am trying to lose some weight as i think this mite increase my chances of conceiving! Also sounds like u have been through so much already - hope it works out for u

Kate


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Kate and Jen

Thank you for the welcome.  I have had a pretty horrible few days, after taking the pro vera, AF came, and have I been in pain.... Really sick.  Now taking clomid, I think I will be rattling all the tablets I am taking.  But I would take anything and do anything to conceive.  For me losing weight was gonna be a hard one, as I love cakes and biscuits.  But I have given all that up and my BMI is nearly under 30.   I just get so upset when there are people so much bigger than me and they are having children as easy as pie.  My friend is at least 3 stone bigger than me and she has had a girl and a boy just like that 
Anyway sorry to go on.  All the best everyone.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jo

Sorry to hear that your AF came and it is so painful - i get painful AF's as well all the time and it frustrates me!

I think when u are in the position of ttc we notice so much more how unfair it is when anyone and everyone around us seems to becoming pregnant and so easily - but just think when it does happen for us it will be so much more special and more appriciated when the baby arrives

Kate


----------



## MJA (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Fertility Friends!!!!! Sending you good wishes and happy thoughts


----------



## jospicey (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Kate for your kind words   
I agree when it does happen for us we will appreciate and love our baby so so much.
I am not feeling so bad now, thank goodness.  
Hope your well
JO


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jo - i am copeing with everyday and it is hard - today is a much better day than yesturday!!

Kate xx


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Millie, just wanted to wish you lots of luck and hope its a BFP for you. Got everything crossed for you.

Keep us posted on what the result is, just keep thinking positive thoughts and sending you lots of ++++++++++++vibes coming your way.

hugs
Dessie


----------

